# New PRL Tank



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

I sold off the majority of my shrimp collection about a year ago and have recently decided to enter the shrimpy waters again slowly.

I am taking a different philosophy on my set ups this time around and spending more on them while keeping less of them. Right now the only ones on my radar are PRL and Aura Blues. I've never kept PRL but with the knowledge sharing of friends, I don't think it'll overly difficult. I haven't kept Aura Blues in years but I believe I remember their care being quite easy.

First off my PRL tank; I custom ordered this at the start of the month and it was finished this past Sunday. It's 24" x 24" x 14" with Starphire glass in the front and sides. The back and bottom are float glass covered with black vinyl and it was mounted on 1/4" black acrylic. There is a 5" Starphire baffle that is 12" from the back. I chose black silicone and the edges were all polished...yes even the baffle.



I used boyu UGF plates which worked out well as it was easy to make the Eheim installation kit work.

I then layered Eheim Substrat Pro on top of the UGF plates and started to layer my substrate. My breeder keeps his PRL at lower pH levels than most, hence why I used ADA Malaya and Amazonia. I know you'll think I am a nut but I sifted all the substrate so my bottom 2" are a larger grain than my top 2". I guess I kind of separated out my own "powder". I did 2 layers of additives within my layer cake using Ebiken Kou, Ebiken Ei and Ebiken Han and one of the layers I added ADA Super Clear. Personally I don't like the layered look so I have Amazonia along the front of the baffle so Amazonia is all you can see from head on.

No flash, tough to see....



Flash, still tough to see....



So time for the filtration; I chose to go Asian style with multiple canisters. I had these guys that weren't being used so why not, it was this or have a sump made. I am using an Eheim 2075 Pro 3 for mechanical and biological filtration and an Eheim 2076 Pro 3e for purely biological filtration.....can you tell I like Eheim .



Originally the Eheim 2075 Pro 3 was only going to be for mechanical filtration but a friend suggested less mechanical and more biological. So there is now 1 level of Eheim Mech, 1 level of filter floss and 2 levels of Eheim Substrat Pro in the first canister. I think I went overboard on the biomedia; there is ~3 L layered in the substrate, 3 L in the first canister and 6 L in the second canister. That's more bio media than I had in my Eheim 2262 that was filtering a 250 gallon stock tank. I'll probably add the majority of my mineral balls to the last basket in the second canister and I was also thinking of adding a Benibcahi zero plate but I might add that to the tank cause I like the look of them.

So here they are daisy chained together; sorry for the crappy pic, it's dark back there so I had to use the flash.



So I filled the tank and ran it over night, I'm expecting the ammonia spikes so I planned to do a few daily complete water changes to get the ammonia to manageable levels before I add bacteria. I got my vials of Prodibio BioDigest and Glas Garten Bacter AE today.

Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm new to shrimp keeping and this set-up looks very impressive. Looking forward to seeing how this all comes together. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, most people are trying to go the other way and go cheap. I'm not saying I'm doing it the right way, just different.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a well put together setup, my prl are my favorite shrimp


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice and clean setup dude!!
Keep us update until...

Always nice to take another approach and focus on one or two species in particular


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

I did 3 complete water changes with just RO/DI and today I filled up with remineralized water to get cycling.



I also installed a Hydor 200 W inline heater between the second and third water changes so I could get this tank warm for the cycle. Once it got above 72°F, I added one vial of Prodibio BioDigest and a spoonful of GlasGarten Bacter AE.

Now to start monitoring the cycle.



I'll start adding in the breeding tubes and sponge filter once I decide on what kind and how many. I have a fairly large piece of driftwood covered in Java fern, not sure if I will add it though.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

This should be my last update for a while.

I was originally gonna go simple with my lights and maybe use a Finnex fixture but then I noticed Aqua Illumination was coming out with a new fixture. So I held off for a bit but then I decided to go bigger and buy an Aqua Illumination Hydra 52. I already have 2 of them above my reef tank and I have a controller that I can use to control all three so what the heck.

I picked it up earlier this afternoon and voilà



Not sure if I'll keep the big sponge filter but I am sure the shrimp will appreciate another place to graze.

Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

The tank looks amazing, Ron. Can't wait to see updates about how your colony comes along.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

On November 15 I got 5 PRL from Ebiken, Frank's a good friend of mine and he gifted them to me so I could literally test the water. All went well so I picked up another group of PRL from SKA Shrimp.

Things have been going pretty well in the tank, I have 6 females who are constantly berried and they started hatching babies out mid December. It's pretty easy to count 40 babies out and about the tank.

I started a new ADA 60-H (45)tank back in November, I just got another group of PRL from Ebiken, this time a higher grade. Frank's told me that a pair of them have the potential to be very high grade, I hope I can raise them to their fullest potential. Here's the tank:



I also started a new tank for erios:



Thanks for reminding me to update this.

Ron


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on all your success! The tanks look amazing.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

raym said:


> Congrats on all your success! The tanks look amazing.


Thanks and thanks.

I think with all the new products that are out it's easier to keep CRS. Set it up right, let it cycle properly and develop biofilm.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Pic of young female from jumpsmasher.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice looking. You'll have some great quality babies soon.


----------

